# Width of one horizontal stripe



## Debdeb (Jun 27, 2009)

How wide should one horizontal stripe be on a wall that is 8 ft in height? Does the stripe look better in the center of the wall or closer to the ceiling?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Get a couple of rolls of colored tape and play around with it before you paint it.


----------



## PLAIN O TX (Jun 12, 2009)

You asked how wide the strip. Then asked where it should be placed. Two different questions. For the location of the strip try the golden number. Divide the height of the wall by 1.618. Measure from the top or bottom of the wall and place a strip of masking tape along that line. It doesn't have to be an exact decimal measurement--- a fraction up or down won't look bad. Stand back and look. Then decide if it looks better closer to the top or the bottom of the room. Then decide on the width and color.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a cool kids room with a stripe in the middle of the wall.

If the link doesn't work, it's in the Project Showcase forum "New House DIY" by Comp1911. It's on page 7 of that thread.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/new-house-diy-10020/index7/


----------

